# More ... > Exchange and mart >  FOR SALE 1 lb round honey jars (288 jars in 4 boxes)

## fatshark

FOR SALE
I have four boxes of new/unopened Compak 1 lb 'rounds' together with gold screw lids for sale. These are listed on the Compak website at £23.50/box (for comparison, Thorne's sell 144 similar jars including delivery for £83).

Each box contains 72 jars = 288 jars in total. These are surplus to requirement as I only sell in 12 oz. jars these days.

£75.

Collection from central Fife, near Cupar.

----------


## fatshark

SOLD ... to the lady in the second row.

----------

